# Fattie #1



## bob b que (Aug 7, 2013)

freshman try at fatties, this one has scrambled eggs, mushrooms, onions, garlic, cilantro, tomato, N.M. green chili, and avocado...













001.JPG



__ bob b que
__ Aug 7, 2013


















002.JPG



__ bob b que
__ Aug 7, 2013






a little short on bacon













003.JPG



__ bob b que
__ Aug 7, 2013






and long on fatty













004.JPG



__ bob b que
__ Aug 7, 2013


















005.JPG



__ bob b que
__ Aug 7, 2013


















007.JPG



__ bob b que
__ Aug 7, 2013


















008.JPG



__ bob b que
__ Aug 7, 2013






my assistant "Baby" was not an ingredient in this fatty... _this one_....


----------



## themule69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Looks great. Sounds tasty.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## mbogo (Aug 10, 2013)

I rarely use this term, but, OMG!!   That has absolutely everything I love in it-  That's your first try?  WOW!    I've not done one yet, but with ingredients like that, that will soon change......

Nicely done!   

Meanwhile, being the dutiful hubby that she says I am, I'm up at 3 am puttin a 'butt on the smoker-

Mbogo


----------



## bobank03 (Aug 10, 2013)

So how did it taste? Looks like it came out perfect. Don't worry no style points are deducted for weave,


----------



## bob b que (Aug 10, 2013)

you make me smile Mbogo,

    starting a smoke and cruising SMF is the perfect way to spend a Sat. AM (even if it is at 3 in the morning)

       I did my butt yesterday and it was great. I used Billbo's BBQ sauce and highly recommend it.

  I'll put together a sammy and post a Qview


----------



## bob b que (Aug 10, 2013)

bobank03 said:


> So how did it taste? Looks like it came out perfect. Don't worry no style points are deducted for weave,


    it was easily one of my best items to date. Even my picky " _I don't like pork"_ friends gobbled it up!

Only negative is I couldn't crisp the bacon enough for my taste. Next time I might try putting it under the broiler for just a minute to get the crisp...


----------



## mbogo (Aug 12, 2013)

Ha! Not sure if we're pathetic or gifted....    Who else would get up at that hour to burn meat??  I would rather get up that early to procure it, but thats another topic-  Love your avatar. did that wind up in your garage??

Mbogo


----------



## bob b que (Aug 14, 2013)

Mbogo,

   Sadly, I don't own the car. I drive the truck.

Even though it's not my car, I do enjoy what I call "cool by proxy" meaning, it's not my car but I am cool enough to tow it. Besides, nothing makes people smile more than seeing a $500,000 car on the back of a flatbed tow truck!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





                           Bob


----------



## webowabo (Aug 14, 2013)

How did the avocado hold up? get mushy at all? I have cold smoked halved avocados before, but never high heat. The fatty looks great btw..... and if thats the first, I cant wait to see the 50th :):)

Mike


----------



## webowabo (Aug 14, 2013)

Bob B Que said:


> Mbogo,
> 
> Sadly, I don't own the car. I drive the truck.
> 
> ...


My old owners Ferrari brought down in the drive thru of McDonalds.. I offered to help him or take him to work (around the corner) ... he didnt want to get in my "POS' car.... oh well.. but greatest site ever seeeing that cheap ars guy broke down probably getting some dollor menu crap knowing him :):) 

Keep a tow'n em :):)


----------



## bob b que (Aug 15, 2013)

Hey Webo,

        yeah, I've towed them all. From cars bent in the shape of a "U" from hitting  trees, to a pair of Lamborghini's wreaked because they were racing and neither one knew what the Sam Hill they were doing! Good times...

 As far as the avocado, if you choose ones that are _almost_ ripe (eatable but not to soft) by the time it's cooked they come out soft but not mushy...

                         Bob


----------



## webowabo (Aug 15, 2013)

Bob B Que said:


> Hey Webo,
> yeah, I've towed them all. From cars bent in the shape of a "U" from hitting  trees, to a pair of Lamborghini's wreaked because they were racing and neither one knew what the Sam Hill they were doing! Good times...
> As far as the avocado, if you choose ones that are _almost_ ripe (eatable but not to soft) by the time it's cooked they come out soft but not mushy...
> Bob


Thanks Bob


----------



## moikel (Aug 15, 2013)

IMG_0322.jpg



__ moikel
__ Aug 15, 2013






Same as your assistant except wild . Had about 40 of them on the deck at dawn
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





what a racket! Lucky I am a bird lover


----------



## bob b que (Aug 15, 2013)

Moikel,

      I know what a racket just one makes. I can't imagine  the noise from 40+ of them! No need for an alarm clock, I guessing. I know they are considered the pigeons of down under, but here in the states she cost around $1200. Maybe we can start an exchange program, I'll send you  pigeons and you send me cockatoos  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.   BTW, her name is "Baby"

                                         Bob


----------



## moikel (Aug 15, 2013)

I feed these guys,crimson rosella & king parrot but once word gets out its the cockatoos that muscle in.













IMG_0361.JPG



__ moikel
__ Aug 15, 2013






Cockatoos are above pigeons I will try to find the link about a recent tagging program,the is a big flock that live right down town that has been studied.Real urban birds.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Aug 15, 2013)

Nice Fattie. Had to be good with Chiles in it 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Beautiful Cockatoo,too.

How much is Sausage a Roll down there
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I found a Meat Market that has a good blend of "storemade" Sausage for $1'09/lb. , better than $4 for Jimmy Dean . Just sayin'...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Have fun and as always. . .


----------



## moikel (Aug 15, 2013)

Bob B Que said:


> Moikel,
> 
> I know what a racket just one makes. I can't imagine  the noise from 40+ of them! No need for an alarm clock, I guessing. I know they are considered the pigeons of down under, but here in the states she cost around $1200. Maybe we can start an exchange program, I'll send you  pigeons and you send me cockatoos
> 
> ...


Thought this might interest you dont mean to hijack yout thread.Love the fatty BTW.

Sydney is the biggest city we have.I work downtown so I know this flock well.The photos were from my weekender down the coast,those cockatoos considered country bumpkins by this lot
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Not going to attach
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. If you google Sydney cockatoo tagging you will bring up the face book page where people log in the birds by their tag numbers as they turn up.We do like them just wish they didnt tear soft wood etc to bits with those big beaks.

They do adopt people & places pretty readily.

Have a great day.MICK


----------

